# Synthetic Oil change intervals



## mangoman808 (Aug 20, 2016)

I drive a 2014 Camry with about 100k miles. 

Up to this point I have been following the manuals instructions, which states to do synthetic oil changes every 10k miles.

Rotating tires at every 5k.

My question is : Since we all drive SO MUCH more than the average driver (who I assume the manual was made for), does the synthetic oil change interval shorten due to us driving 5x more than the intended user?

My manual says every 10k, but does driving 5000-6000 miles a month warrant me changing my synthetic oil at 7500 miles, even less?


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

It's usually the opposite, the quicker you pile on the miles the longer you can go. It's the fuel dilution from the all the cold starts that does the most damage to oil life. You degrade the additive packs in the oil and that's what "wears" it out. High temp oxidation on the other end does similar, but I'm talking more racing applications than rideshare. 

I change my Camry every 10k still, mostly because it's easier to remember, but I wouldn't stress over going longer nor would I want to go shorter.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mangoman808 said:


> I drive a 2014 Camry with about 100k miles.
> 
> Up to this point I have been following the manuals instructions, which states to do synthetic oil changes every 10k miles.
> 
> ...


What is the owner manuel interval for " "Rough Service"?
Synthetic does not breakdown as easily as regular oil. Proper filtration should catch carbon and dirt particulate matter.

Longer intervals are Good for the Environment.

Do you turn your engine OFF when sitting for extended periods ?

Heavy use will affect wheel bearings more than engine bearings .
Repack wheel bearings and C.V. BOOTS.
LUBRICATE SUSPENSION PARTS RELIGIOUSLY.

USE SYNTHETIC OIL AND PROPER FILTRATION AND CHECK FLUID LEVELS.
YOU SHOULD HAVE NO PROBLEMS.

If your cooling system, water pump, and thermostat operate properly . . . your engine temperature will be the same constant 30 minutes or 30 hours of use.

Your engine will not know or care if the use is all at once or spread out.



E30addixt said:


> It's usually the opposite, the quicker you pile on the miles the longer you can go. It's the fuel dilution from the all the cold starts that does the most damage to oil life. You degrade the additive packs in the oil and that's what "wears" it out. High temp oxidation on the other end does similar, but I'm talking more racing applications than rideshare.
> 
> I change my Camry every 10k still, mostly because it's easier to remember, but I wouldn't stress over going longer nor would I want to go shorter.


This is true !
On expensive engines in remote locations offshore, i have run engines 24/7.
We had " prelube" systems.
An electric motor to circulate oil throughout the system prior to start up.
They ARE available for cars.
Along with oil coolers and dual filtration systems. You could potentially get 400,00 miles out of a gasoline engine with a few add ons and synthetic use.

For a few hundred you can give your car the " heavy duty" package that a dealer charges thousands for.

I have a 4 cylinder truck i have not run in nearly a year. I will pour fresh oil through it a few times and possibly remove spark plugs and mist cylinders with marvel mystery oil to protect rings on start up.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Depends if you idle. And on your average speed. If you spend your days in traffic jams at 8 mph.... yes


----------

